# Is a double card cut possible? : )



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I was messing around with the 15mm steel ammo and got to wondering if it would be possible to cut two cards with one shot. I gave it a try. I think 15mm ammo is to big for the task. I will be trying with 1/2" and see if I can make it happen. I think it is a good challenging shot. Love to see anyone do it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good effort. I think you are right ... I think it will take pretty big ammo moving really fast.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Not sure bro but I think GK John may have done this one...check it out..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting. It's amazing to see all the shooters grow over the past few years.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

AZ Stinger said:


> Not sure bro but I think GK John may have done this one...check it out..


 It is still a good challenge for me even if GK John has done it.  Here is an almost two cards cut by GK John


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

How about cutting a card using the smallest ammo possible (5/16, 1/4, BB's)?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

if you check game keeper jons video library he has done a 3 and 4 card cut


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

bigron said:


> if you check game keeper jons video library he has done a 3 and 4 card cut


I have not found them all but I certainly believe you.  Crazy how many difficult shots have been done. I thought I was onto something new.  Thanks for informing me.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > if you check game keeper jons video library he has done a 3 and 4 card cut
> ...


i have seen your ability with a shooter i have no doubt it won't be long you will cut a 5 card line in no time,by the way i have never told you but i think you make some of the most beautiful shooters i have seen :bowdown: all the best to you and yours


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

if you search on you tube for(gamekeeper Jon 5 cards teared in 1 shot) you will find it plus alot of his other trick card shots on the same page,sorry i suck at computers  :banghead:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Bigron,

I found it. GK John cut five in one shot. He was shooting from 15 feet away. I also realized last night that my set up will need to be solid in a vise to get it done because my free standing clamp kept sliding when hit. So I now know five can be cut but from a distance of 15 feet. GK John is an awesome shot!


----------

